# #6 pick



## Dustin Hellums (Jun 13, 2002)

There has been some talk that the Suns may acquire the #6 pick in the draft from the Cavs. We would have to trade after the pick was taken though. Cleveland wouldn't mind giving up the pick this year from what I hear, but there are some rules prohibiting such a deal. It would be nice to be able to have two lottery picks but do you think the deal will go through. I'm not sure on all the details of why Cleveland can't just give us the pick, but there must be some way to get it.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I've heard the same thing, but if the deal is with the Suns, the Cavs will be able to make the trade during the draft. The reason they can't trade the pick is because of the Ted Stepien Rule, which states that a team cannot trade consecutive first round picks. Since the Suns own a future Cleveland pick, the Cavs are handcuffed as to what trades they can make with picks. The proposed trade I heard has that owed pick, Alton Ford, and a future Phoenix first headed to Cleveland for the #6 and baggage (I'm not sure what they have to give up, but Ford's salary is miniscule; a player making the veteran's minimum can cover that). Word has it that the Cavs are drooling over LeBron James, and want to "increase their odds" of getting the 1st pick. Basically, they're willing to dump this year's pick and tank the season, a la San Antonio, for a shot at a future superstar. That, combined with reports that Phoenix is looking to add another first rounder, make rumors of the two doing business together inevitable. Hopefully, the Colangelos can get something done, so the Suns can add even more great young players.


----------



## Dustin Hellums (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info Sunsfan. If the Suns could get the pick it would really be a big boost. Possibly being able to draft both Nene and Stoudemire would solidify our backcourt tremendously. The only problem is we'll still have Googs and Outlaw, and we can't have two high payed players sitting on the bench. Maybe with the #6 we could draft a good perimiter player which we still desprately need. Having the #6 pick would open up a lot of options for us, and I really hope we can get it. What would you guys want to do withe the pick.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

*Stoudamire?*



> Originally posted by *Dustin Hellums *
> Thanks for the info Sunsfan. If the Suns could get the pick it would really be a big boost. Possibly being able to draft both Nene and Stoudemire would solidify our backcourt tremendously. The only problem is we'll still have Googs and Outlaw, and we can't have two high payed players sitting on the bench. Maybe with the #6 we could draft a good perimiter player which we still desprately need. Having the #6 pick would open up a lot of options for us, and I really hope we can get it. What would you guys want to do withe the pick.


I'd take gooden and woods

Marbury
Woods
Marion
Gooden
Tsakalidis


----------

